# Hilfe bei Mercury Rahmen suche



## jenser28 (6. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will mir ein neues Bike aufbauen. Der Rahen soll diesmal von Bergwerk sein und zwar ein Mercury oder Mercury SL. 

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit den Rahmen, welcher ist zu empfehlen?

Wo kann ich einen kaufen?

Was könnt ihr über die Rahmengröße sagen, ich bin 1,82 mit einer Schrittlänge von 83 cm?

Gruß
JENS


----------



## bluesky (6. März 2005)

hab den mercury 

prima rahmen fahr ihn jetzt seit 2,5 jahren ... supersteif viele sinnvolle details coole optik .. einzig die lackierung um die bohrung für die flaschenhalter löst sich etwas obwohl ich keinen flaschenhalter dran hab 

bin 180 cm hoch und hab rahmengröße "M"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jenser28 (6. März 2005)

Wo kann man einen Rahmen kaufen, geht das direkt bei bw oder über einen händler.

habt ihr diverse links zur verfügung.


----------



## daif (7. März 2005)

http://www.misterbike.com/mainframe.html

http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/bike.html

http://www.sportivo-bikes.de/bikes.html

http://www.charlys-bike-point.de/

gibt noch andere, aber diese links hab ich grad parat gehabt

ich bin 182 und hab M
errechnete optimale Oberrohrlänge für meine Körpermaße = 590mm
Oberrohrlänge Mercury M ('03) = 585mm

bin mit M sehr zufrieden
ich mag halt lieber n "wendigeren" Rahmen, also lieber kleiner als groß..

empfehlen würde man dir wohl eher L, aber ich fühl mich auf M pudelwohl
L wäre halt gesreckter, mehr Race orientiert


----------



## Rabatz (7. März 2005)

hallo
ich bin 182cm mit 88cm schritt. "L" passt mir perfekt mit 110er vorbau (gestreckte haltung). ich habe einen '03 race, würde heute wohl eher den sl nehmen, weil der rahmen doch eher schwer ist.
gruss


----------



## jenser28 (7. März 2005)

macht das gewicht einen großen unterschied zwischen sl und normal?

bin am überlegen was ich nehmen sollte, die rahmen geometrie ist doch gleich oder ?

wie misst man das oberrohr? mitte steuerrohr bis mitte sattelstütze?

gruß
jens


----------



## carloz (7. März 2005)

ahoi,

hab den Mercury in L bei 1,76. Geht auch 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Gearshifter (7. März 2005)

@jenser 28

Hallo, der SL Rahmen ist ca. 460g leichter als der normale Mercury!

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie schwer eure Mercury-Bikes in etwa sind und welche special Komponenten verbaut wurden.

Weiß jemand, was das Mercury in der Endurance Ausstattung wiegt?

Danke schon mal im voraus!


----------



## bluesky (7. März 2005)

Gearshifter schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie schwer eure Mercury-Bikes in etwa sind und welche special Komponenten verbaut wurden.



16 kg   

Rohloff
D521
Fatal Bert
04er Psylo SL
Deore Discs

quasi n freeride hardtail ... außerdem brauch ich zusätzlichen 6kg als "trainingseffekt"


----------



## Gearshifter (7. März 2005)

aha, danke...das geht doch! 16kg ist nicht schwer, ein zentner wiegt immerhin auch fast 50kg, mein hollandrad ebenso und bei ebay kommt man immer günstigst an komponenten aus vergangenen modelljahren, die gar nicht so extreem auftragen, wenn man eh schon einen leichten scandium rahmen hat *muah ha*


----------



## jenser28 (7. März 2005)

was gibt es für aktuelle lieferzeiten bei den bw rahmen.
man konnte ja so einige geschichten über bwin den foren lesen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (7. März 2005)

aktuelle Lieferzeiten  
der war gut!!  

sorry..ich hoffe zwar auf Wunder, glaube aber nur bedingt dran

ok ernsthaft:
versuchs über die links die ich dir gegeben hab, bzw im internet und bei den Händlern die BW im Programm haben und frag ob sie nen passenden da haben..

ansonsten gilt das was immer gilt.
ruf an bei BW und frag nach.. denn hier im forum gibt es Leute die ihren Rahmen recht aktuell nach Plan bekommen haben (haben sollen), andere die schon ewig vergebens warten (gewartet haben), und wieder andere die sagen, dass es wahrscheinlich keine Auslieferung von Seiten BW mehr geben wird!! 

ruf an und frag!!
und dann GAAAAANZ WICHTIG:
Teil uns mit was sie dir gesagt haben!!, das interessiert hier einige!!!


----------



## carloz (7. März 2005)

moin,

also meins wiegt ca. 11,5kg. Aber das war ne alte Personenwaage, also keine Garantie. Müsst mal ne anständige Waage besorgen...

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (8. März 2005)

@ carloz - auf dem bw treffen im april hab ich ne waage dabei wenn ich die nicht vergesse !!!! 11,5kg wären ja nur 800gr mehr als meins ??!!


----------



## Fettkloß (8. März 2005)

lieferzeiten !!!!!!!!!!!!

ein kumpel von mir hat am 2.März.2005 ein pfadfinder in sonderfarbe angefragt . es wäre in 3 wochen da - der email absender war -  [email protected] !


----------



## locationmaster (8. März 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> lieferzeiten !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ein kumpel von mir hat am 2.März.2005 ein pfadfinder in sonderfarbe angefragt . es wäre in 3 wochen da - der email absender war -  [email protected] !




     - DER witz 2005      


meins wiegt 10,4 kg


----------



## daif (8. März 2005)

wow, ich bin neidisch...
meins wiegt 13kg......leider...hab noch nen 2,1kg LRS und ne 2kg Gabel dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gearshifter (8. März 2005)

Mensch, das war ja ein Schnäppchen-Hiiilfe Berwerk Rahmen werden langsam richtig verschleudert!?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7139879857&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## Endurance (8. März 2005)

Gearshifter schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch, das war ja ein Schnäppchen-Hiiilfe Berwerk Rahmen werden langsam richtig verschleudert!?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7139879857&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


Da frage ich mich: Wo kriegt radferby mehrere BW Rahmen (Mercury SL) her (als Privatperson) um diese in eBay zu "verschleudern"????

Oder doch ein Händler der nicht als solcher zu erkennen ist (verkauft auch ein paar Kännondähl Rahmen)?


----------



## daif (8. März 2005)

welche privatperson macht nicht den eigenen Rahmen mit Kabelbindern an ner Schaufensterhalterung (?)  bzw so ner Halterung zum Ausstellen fest?  

..aber ist sicher nur im Shop fotografiert worden  

bei dem Preis hätte ich auch gerne zugeschlagen


----------



## jenser28 (8. März 2005)

was haltet ihr von dem ebay teil

Bitte den Text genau lesen, oder ist das einer von euch  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30745&item=5172618081&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


gruß
jens


----------



## Gearshifter (8. März 2005)

...mal angenommen und völlig realistisch gesehen!

Auch wenn der glückliche Bieter nen Mercury SL Rahmen für relativ schmale Münze erworben hat und sich diesen jetzt aufbaut/aufbauen lässt, würde er doch trotzdem über die 2300Euro kommen, wenn er sich das auf der BW-HP abgebildete Endurance 1:1 zusammenbasteln würde! Allein die Gabel kostet einzeln über 700 Euro! 

Hey, nur mal angenommen und rein theoretisch betrachtet...

...keiner würde sich das Bike so stangenmäßig konfigurieren wenn er die Wahl hätte.   

Oder was meint ihr?

Gibt es überhaupt Fahrradgeschäfte, die einen mitgebrachten Fahrradrahmen von BW zu einigermaßen moderaten Preisen in der Wunschausstattung zusammenschrauben?  Wer macht so was?

Gruß


----------



## locationmaster (9. März 2005)

Gearshifter schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> Gibt es überhaupt Fahrradgeschäfte, die einen mitgebrachten Fahrradrahmen von BW zu einigermaßen moderaten Preisen in der Wunschausstattung zusammenschrauben?  Wer macht so was?
> 
> Gruß



jeder der geld verdienen will !
was spricht dagegen ?
wuerdest du nicht z.b. einen rohbau mit fenstern, heizung etc. ausstatten,
nur weil du nicht die waende hochgezogen hast ?!


und wenn ich schonmal dabei bin - mein rahmen soll heute versendet werden.


----------



## jenser28 (9. März 2005)

mal davon ausgehend ich bestelle mir einen rahmen bei bw.

muss ich vorkasse zahlen?

hatte netten kontakt am heutigen tag per mail mit bw, leider hane ich nicht nach der vorkasse gefragt. 
sonst ist da alles möglich.


----------



## locationmaster (9. März 2005)

jenser28 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> muss ich vorkasse zahlen?
> 
> [...]



NEIN


----------



## jenser28 (9. März 2005)

*D A N K E*​


----------



## jenser28 (21. März 2005)

So hir ist er noch einmal.

*Ich habe mir nun doch kein Bergwerk gekauft! * 
War mir alles zu eigenartig mit der Firma.

Es ist ein *Nicolai Argon CC  * geworden http://www.nicolai.net/order/frameview/argon.html, satter Preis aber auch was solides aus unserem Lande und das ist doch wichtig für die Wirtschaft.

Viel Spaß mit euren Bikes, die immernoch toll sind und das auch weiterhin bleiben.

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gearshifter (21. März 2005)

Hallo,

also ich habe mir heute telefonisch ein Mercury (Endurance Ausstattung-mit Abweichungen) in electric blue bestellt (mein persönliches Ostergeschenk 20xx   ) ...hoffentlich nicht zweistellig   .

So...also der Rahmen ist angeblich vorrätig. Dauer für die Komplettierung meines Bikes 10 Tage laut Herr xxxxx (shit hab den Namen nicht verstanden)

Ok, dann noch ne Mail an Bergwerk, mit Größe, Schrittlänge, persönlichen Angaben und Sonderwünchen, damit die mir ein Angebot unterbreiten können und den Vertrag zusenden-oder so ähnlich.

Hab ich heute morgen gemacht, zurückgefaxt oder -gemailt hab ich noch nix bekommen. Ist ja auch noch keine Zeit ins Land gegengen!

Werde auf jeden Fall mal weiterberichten, was passiert oder auch nicht.

Als Alternative, hab ich nen Händler der BW Rahmen in Grimmsilber 2005 hat und auch wirklich verchecken kann -> SELBSTAUFBAU! harr harrr hab dazu aber überhaupt keinen Bock   


Dann aber noch mal kurz ne Frage: Welcher Lenker wird denn normalerweise verbaut? Der gerade, oder der geschwungene (Low Rizer)? Und welchen für welchen Einsatzzweck? Bitte um Tips.

Was mein Bikehändler zum Thema Fortbestand von BW letztes Wochenende gesagt hat darf ich hier leider nicht posten, da der Thread sonst bestimmt umgehend wieder geschlossen wird!? 

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.



Danke und Gruß


----------



## locationmaster (22. März 2005)

Gearshifter schrieb:
			
		

> [...]laut Herr xxxxx (shit hab den Namen nicht verstanden)
> 
> [...]



ersetze xxxxx durch werner zebisch, dann muesste das hinkommen.
schreib doch mal was dein haendler sagt - duerfte doch keine spekulation sein
und somit wird der thread auch nicht geschlossen


----------



## Gearshifter (22. März 2005)

Hab heute nochmal nachgehakt, weil ich den geschwungenen Lenker haben möchte, der wie ich erfahren habe eh schon Serie ist   

...dan nochmal nachgefragt, wies mit ner Auftragsbestätigung aussieht und die Antwort bekommen, dass die Angestellte, die das bearbeitet, bis morgen im Urlaub ist.

Nein ich glaub nicht das das der Herr Zebisch war, mit dem hab ich vor zwei Wochen mal telefoniert. Glaub das war der Sükrüs, obwohl der ja angeblich gar nimmer bei BW am Start ist. Auf der Hompage von BW sind die Namen der Ansprechpartner z.T. ausgetauscht und wieder rückvertauscht worden, hab ich das Gefühl?


----------



## der alte ron (23. März 2005)

Irre ,ist das spannend !
Krümel ich drück dir alle daumen die mir zur verfügung stehen!

Nikolay


----------



## daif (24. März 2005)

spannend?
comedy    

drück dir (trotzdem) die Daumen!
ein mercury is was feines


----------



## Fettkloß (25. März 2005)

moin daif - dein slr carbonio is ja voll der ladenhüter !!  setz den doch mal zu ebay rein , ich hab da schon nen flite verkloppt der 10 jahre alt war und eigentlich eher ausgesehen hat wie ne banane      und hab immernoch ca. 15 bekommen


----------



## daif (25. März 2005)

@fatty
...oh mann, hast recht!!!
ich bemerke die signatur schon garnicht mehr....  
aber ich mag das gedöhns mit bei ebay verkaufen net...
kaufen ja, aber verkaufen nervt....


----------

